# Emotiva Pro Line - AVRs, Amps, speakers



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Emotiva Pro line*
- AVR 
--- AVR #1 - *PMC-1*, an HDMI 1.4 processor/7.1 receiver with built-in Control4 home automation - $3000
--- AVR #2 - 
- two amps
--- #1
--- #2 - *PMA-7350* - 7x350 amp, 100 pounds, 1" thick solid billet aluminum - $3000
- a line of loudspeakers


*Links*
AVS Link
CEPro
emotivapro.com

*Of important note:*


> The PMC-1 “is not built on existing Emotiva products,” Laufman says. The Emotiva Pro group is building products from the ground up for the CI channel.


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I don't know... Emo makes me as nervous these days as AV123 did last year.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

As badly as the UMC-1 had gone for them, I can see why they'd want to distance the PMC-1 from their existing hardware, but I wonder about how they plan to develop the PMC-1 without falling into the same traps that plagued the LMC-1 and UMC-1. The $3,000 price point for a 7.1 processor is going to put it in competition with some extremely good products that are already well-established in the CI market, many of which are already offering 9.1 and other features like dual HDMI outputs.

It's also a bit suspicious that this completely separate platform shares so many rear panel similarities to the recent XMC-1 information (no analog video inputs or outputs, single HDMI output, seven HDMI inputs).


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

gonk said:


> As badly as the UMC-1 had gone for them, I can see why they'd want to distance the PMC-1 from their existing hardware, but I wonder about how they plan to develop the PMC-1 without falling into the same traps that plagued the LMC-1 and UMC-1. The $3,000 price point for a 7.1 processor is going to put it in competition with some extremely good products that are already well-established in the CI market, many of which are already offering 9.1 and other features like dual HDMI outputs.
> 
> It's also a bit suspicious that this completely separate platform shares so many rear panel similarities to the recent XMC-1 information (no analog video inputs or outputs, single HDMI output, seven HDMI inputs).


It looks like my thread on this at Emotiva forum was deleted.

Mike


----------



## Loophead (Dec 11, 2008)

Deleted threads really irritate me and cause me to distrust those companies that do so. I would rather see them at least respond so all readers can understand the companies position. Actions like this do it give me any incentive to spend my hard earned money. 

I say restart the thread along with statement that you "think your thread may have been deleted b accident".


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> It looks like my thread on this at Emotiva forum was deleted.
> 
> Mike


Seems to have been a lot of that going on at the Lounge. There have also been a number of users banned, some for their posts in the Lounge and some apparently for their posts at AVS.

The LMC-1 threads were massively purged at some point (including my old "issue list" thread), such that there's almost nothing left about the LMC-1. I wonder if the UMC-1 is going to be handled in the same way they handled the LMC-1. (By that, I mean to fix the bugs that can be fixed, gloss over as many others as possible, and then promise a successor product while trying to bury the current product's history of problems.)



Loophead said:


> Deleted threads really irritate me and cause me to distrust those companies that do so. I would rather see them at least respond so all readers can understand the companies position. Actions like this do it give me any incentive to spend my hard earned money.


I also don't like the message that deleting posts and threads sends. They own the forum and can do what they wish with it, but whenever a vendor forum starts deleting threads because of subjects being discussed are inconvenient, I consider it a bad sign. 



Loophead said:


> I say restart the thread along with statement that you "think your thread may have been deleted b accident".


From what I've been hearing lately, that is likely to result in a second deletion and a ban for Mike.


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

I actually understand the LMC-1 / UMC-1 glossing over, etc.
(Not that I agree with it)
But, deleting a thread about a new product that has been discussed in the public domain (AVS, CEPro).
Also, it's not like I'm some Emotiva basher as I've posted many thread on product info at Home Theater Spot and own a lot of their gear.
Weird.

Mike


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> I actually understand the LMC-1 / UMC-1 glossing over, etc.
> (Not that I agree with it)
> But, deleting a thread about a new product that has been discussed in the public domain (AVS, CEPro).
> Also, it's not like I'm some Emotiva basher as I've posted many thread on product info at Home Theater Spot and own a lot of their gear.
> ...


I _understand_ the glossing over, too - even though I neither agree with it nor like what it says about the company. It is strange for them to wipe out a thread about new gear, but the AVS link alone may have been enough to sour them on it these days (even though that thread is pretty benign, the site itself contains some less complimentary discussions over which they have no control).


----------



## imported_edward (Jan 31, 2009)

Mike_TX said:


> *Emotiva Pro line*
> - AVR
> --- AVR #1 - *PMC-1*, an HDMI 1.4 processor/7.1 receiver with built-in Control4 home automation - $3000
> --- AVR #2 -
> ...


OK i'll ask what is Emotiva Pro Line??


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

Emotiva is a company.
Link: http://www.emotiva.com/

The Pro line is their new professional/custom installer line of gear.
See original AVS links in post #1.

Mike


----------



## Mike_WI (Feb 26, 2009)

*Emotiva Pro* link:

http://emotivapro.com/

"Emotiva Professional Systems is raising the bar with a new line of high performance AV products designed for discriminating movie and music enthusiasts. 
We will debut our new line of Control4 powered audio video processors, receivers, amplifiers, subwoofers, and architectural loudspeakers in January 2011."


----------

